# Lost garage built a shed



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

We have a new extension which meant i lost my garage and given the shape of our garden we had limited space to do what we wanted but you will get the idea from the pictures...Thanks for looking.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

More of the same


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

good use of space dude :thumb:

need to fill it with valeting gear now,:buffer:

more pics as you go please mate,:thumb:


----------



## chrisduncan (Aug 15, 2014)

great work need to get something like this sorted myself

is it finished yet


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

First paint applied ]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/30/687acbe2b34fcbf0318fb1c6e3cc06fd.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Great use of space. :thumb:
By the way if you are looking for shelving then Argos are doing a 5 teir garage shelving unit for £20. I bought one the other day and for plastic they are very sturdy :thumb:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7017412.htm


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks really well pal!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks grate!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Some more on the way


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Some more


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

And one where I keep my bits at the moment


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry my pictures are not in order but you should get the idea, going to clad front log cabin style and decking will act as a step, on the sides and rear is plastic soffit attached to ply board to prevent water touching wood so no damp at all as bottom is marine ply on tantalised beams on concrete blocks which is sat about 4 inches above pea gravel. My stock is currently in a ketter wheelie bin storage unit but will be moved today. I will update as and when, thanks for looking and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

tones61 said:


> good use of space dude :thumb:
> 
> need to fill it with valeting gear now,:buffer:
> 
> more pics as you go please mate,:thumb:


Photos are proving difficult but will keep trying mate


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking good mate,depending on what else you have planned. If you are not going to put any more panelling inside I would put Shelving in between the joists on that back panel,and the rear ones to put all your bottles on  , only my own opinion though lol .


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cracking use of space


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a clever little construction. Well done


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers guys, electric is in just waiting for kitchen units and outside cladding to be done


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

And two cheeky ones of new bifold doors, The delay in the build is due to the fact my brother in law is doing it for me as he is clever like that and i am not, trouble is he is also a builder and a very busy one!!!! #Bedoneoneday


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Good use of space, well done looks geeat


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice job mate, there's me thinking you were a carpenter :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Update: we now have cladding and decking


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

The log lap cladding looks nice  great use of otherwise pretty useless space too!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## L4Isoside (Nov 5, 2014)

Good idea - I like it .


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very cool with the lights.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Flooring courtesy of halfords


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Simz said:


>


Looks great, shame the decking isnt bigger for table and chairs... It shows when youve lost the detailing bug when you think that could have been a lovely garden room lol....


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers mate, with regard to the chairs that area of garden doesn't see any sun as it shines from the back over the garden, having said that it is relatively easy to extend.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, shame the decking isnt bigger for table and chairs... It shows when youve lost the detailing bug when you think that could have been a lovely garden room lol....


Everyone says what a nice summer house it would make lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Simz said:


> Everyone says what a nice summer house it would make lol


lol well not all lost for me then, didnt call it a summer house.... you should build a raised area for your detailing gear...


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Having kitchen units fitted down left hand side to store detailing gear, sorry for garden room summer house confusion on my part.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks good, nice project.

I would be mindful of the floor rotting over time. Although you have a DPM down and the cross members set off of the ground there will be very little air flow around the base as it's built into the corner on 2 of the 3 sides.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah good call, we built on tanalised 4x2 and used marine ply and the sides are covered with plastic fascia falling below any wood, and the base is set on concrete blocks so air flow should be reasonable but thanks mate all comments welcome.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

shelves up


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

looking very smart mate.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

work top should be done this week


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

That looks great mate.

Any links to the flooring? And also the racks the spray bottles are resting on?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Flooring is rolson from halfords and the racks were from eBay, they were from a card shop that was closing, they are designed to hold gift wrapping paper


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Simz said:


> Flooring is rolson from halfords and the racks were from eBay, they were from a card shop that was closing, they are designed to hold gift wrapping paper


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Good work, nice transformation that fella. Love seeing good use of space projects.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

wow thats great, from storage method to use of space


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

What a great use of the space and love the internal fit out looks like a showroom !

Any more updates on this??


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Waiting for the kitchen doors and drawers the worktop is on but was waiting until completely done, thanks for your comments mate


----------

